# Suggestions for Medium Stiff to Stiff Freeride boots



## PalmerRider (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm currently riding Salomon F22 boots from about 5 or 6 years ago. It's time to upgrade my boots. I'm typically a size 9.5 and have about average width feet. The F22's are a tad narrow for me but I got them at 60% off so I've lived with it. 

I'm 5'8, 150lbs and currently ride a 2016 YES PYL with 2016 Union Atlas bindings. None of the shops near me have the higher end stuff so I was going to try and order a bunch of boots online and see what fits best. So I'm looking for suggestions of what to look into. From reading reviews and gear guides seems like some of the top choices this year are Adidas Tactical Boost, Thirty Two TM Two XLT and Ride Trident. I did actually try the trident on and it felt good but a little more than I want to spend. I'd like to keep it around $350 and below. 

I'm not sure how I feel about traditional lace after using the speed lace over the last 5 years. Boa would be nice but is not a must have Just want something that's going to be responsive, somewhat light and comfortable. I couldn't believe how much lighter the trident was than my current boot.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Ride Insano , K2 Maysis or T1, Burton Ions or Imperials. Plenty of other options but those are all very accessible boots. If you liked the tridents, definitely try a pair of Insanos. Stiffness, comfort, and lightness are all fantastic. 

As always, boots are all about fit though. Insano, Maysis and T1 I found all fit a touch wider, likely due to the Intuition liners. The Burtons bang on 'normal' Do yourself a favour and measure your feet, length and width. Read through some of the other boot fitting threads, especially the ones about wide boots and you'll learn a lot.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I absolutely love my Tridents.
Got them the first year they were sold and will start on my second pair this year.

Since you are already used to Salomon, why don't you look at the Malamute or Synapse? Synapse comes in a wide if you find Salomons a bit narrow.


----------



## PalmerRider (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a pair of last seasons Salomon F4.0 that I found on sale on order. Should be coming in today for me to try. 

RE the Insano, I read a review on another site where the guy said the tongue kept moving around on him after every run. Said he would constantly have to re-adjust the boot since the tongue moving to the side would change the flex of the boot. This scared me away from this boot.

I should have added reduced footprint would be good to help me fit in my medium size union bindings.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

The best I have found for me are K2 T1. Their conda Boa which holds in the heel is the best I have found paired with traditional laces lets you set the stiffness. Want to bomb cliffs? Just lace it up tighter. Want a mellow groomer day loosen up the laces..light boots and they look sick imo.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Burton Driver X >


----------



## llamabrew (Nov 26, 2016)

Used to have a pair of Burton Driver X...recently got the Salomon Synapse BOAs and they're the best freeride boots I've ever owned. Very stiff though, so you have to be ok with that. But the heel hold is unbelievable.


----------



## sureshock (Oct 2, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> I absolutely love my Tridents.
> Got them the first year they were sold and will start on my second pair this year.
> 
> Since you are already used to Salomon, why don't you look at the Malamute or Synapse? Synapse comes in a wide if you find Salomons a bit narrow.


I'm thinking about getting into a pair of Tridents as well. No local board stores have them in stock anymore so I have to resort to buying online. How's the fit on them? I'm an 8.5 in Burton boots, safe to size down or stay on 8.5's?


----------



## PalmerRider (Jan 25, 2012)

Now you guys have me re thinking spending the coin on the trident. The convenience of the boa was nice and the boot has a great rep so I guess it won't kill me to spend a few extra bucks. I'm just finding it hard to justify the extra $85 when I ride about 10 days a year, unless I could find it on sale somewhere. 

Are there any potential negatives associated with the boa vs traditional lace or speed lace? I've only ever used the latter.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I put 40-45 days on my 2015 Insanos before having an issue with the boa guides across the ankle beginning to pull out of the boot. I got new 2016s under warranty, have 25 days on those with zero issues. Appears they fixed that issue, the slimetongues are awesome, and the boa is super convenient and allows a great customizable fit. 

I'd seriously consider them, especially as they're $90 cheaper than the tridents.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Love my Driver X's... Think I'm on about pair number 4 or 5 now (I give them pretty heavy use).

That said, every couple years I try on a bunch of other manufacturers stiff freeride boots. The Burtons fit me best, which is why I buy them...


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

I pair my PYL with K2 Thraxis boots.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Since you are already used to Salomon, why don't you look at the Malamute or Synapse? Synapse comes in a wide if you find Salomons a bit narrow.


This. I have an older pair of Synapse and some Malumutes. Nicest boots I ever tried. I really wanted a pair of Insanoes for my most recent updrade but they squashed my toes - they looked like wicked boots but couldn't take the risk that wouldn't break in enough and be comfy.

I ride a PYL and I much prefer it with my stiff ass 15 day Malumutes than my soft ass broke ass Synapse.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

sureshock said:


> I'm thinking about getting into a pair of Tridents as well. No local board stores have them in stock anymore so I have to resort to buying online. How's the fit on them? I'm an 8.5 in Burton boots, safe to size down or stay on 8.5's?


Always difficult for one person to compare boot fit to another person.
I'll say this...I find Ride boots generally fit my feet very well. When I first tried on the Trident a few years back I was shocked at how comfortable they were for me. I also find that Salomon boots fit me well. Conversely, I do not find the fit of Burton boots suitable for me. Burton makes very good boots imo, but the fit doesn't work for me. Poutanen on the other hand mentions that Burtons fit him best. For comparing size to size between Ride and Burton, I found they seem to correlate size to size, so I wouldn't size down. But again, you have to try them on to be sure they will fit your foot well.



PalmerRider said:


> Now you guys have me re thinking spending the coin on the trident. The convenience of the boa was nice and the boot has a great rep so I guess it won't kill me to spend a few extra bucks. I'm just finding it hard to justify the extra $85 when I ride about 10 days a year, unless I could find it on sale somewhere.
> 
> Are there any potential negatives associated with the boa vs traditional lace or speed lace? I've only ever used the latter.


The Tridents sell out every year, so you won't find them on sale unfortunately.

Ever since I tried boa, I won't go back to regular laces.
The ability to make quick adjustments on the slopes is far too convenient. You can even release the laces at the end of a run for the ride back up the chairlift and then quickly re-tighten them at the top before you ride again.
Also, I've used boa laces for about 6 years now and never had a lace break on me (a common fear). I generally get in about 40 days a year FYI.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> I also find that Salomon boots fit me well. Conversely, I do not find the fit of Burton boots suitable for me. Burton makes very good boots imo, but the fit doesn't work for me. Poutanen on the other hand mentions that Burtons fit him best.


Exactly, my wife couldn't fit in a Burton if her life depended on it. Nitro's fit her best... Only way to find out is to try!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm thinking of revisiting boa (they did me wrong 5 years ago) and moving up to big boy boots. ty 4 thred


----------



## PalmerRider (Jan 25, 2012)

I may be better off making a new thread for this but I'll try to post here first. I got my 2015-16 Salomon F4.0's in the mail today. The length and width fit perfectly, the issue I am having is that there is a pressure point on the top of both of my feet. It's pretty uncomfortable, I tried lacing the bottom's loosely and it didn't seem to help. Is this something I can expect to break in? Or is it always going to be an issue?

By the way I put on my old Salomon F22's to try and get a reference point and the difference in response is crazy. I didn't realize how soft they had gotten.


----------

